# The most efficient 9V lamp?



## cernobila (Jan 5, 2007)

I want to get the most efficient 9V lamp suitable to fit my S/F G2/6P head. I am going to match it up with two of the new hi-current 123 cells from AW. All I have used in the past were P90 and the D26 9V lamps. Any suggestions would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Glen C (Jan 5, 2007)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/144248&page=6&pp=30

This page of the Lumens Factory thread has some beamshots I did with two of AW Rcr123 in a Pila GL2 and various combos. My personal favourite is the HO4 3.7V 150 lumens for the long run time on 18650 and understressing of everything.


----------



## oregonshooter (Jan 5, 2007)

Anyone notice the HO-4 is only $1.00 right now?


----------



## 65535 (Jan 5, 2007)

LED or HID incan is lame as my friend would say
:eeksign:.........


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2007)

oregonshooter,

You have stepped into the testing page of the Online Shop, the HO-4 is NOT $1.00.
That was modified for testing purposes only.

We have refunded your payment already, sorry for the inconvenience.

PS. I can't believe that you actually brought 10 when you saw it was $1.00, LOL.

Mark


----------



## Glen C (Jan 5, 2007)

Mark, do you have my order for 20 for $20 ready to go? That was that invoice I paid today from you wasn't it? :lolsign: 






Actually looking forward to getting my EO-13, which was what I paid.




Cernobila, you would use the 17650 from AW as the 18650 won't fit. Results would be the same just slightly less runtime.


----------



## cernobila (Jan 5, 2007)

Glen, I already have four G2's with a WE D26 3.7 V lamp and AW's 17670's in them. I just want to try something that would give me over 200 lumens in a G2 body.....with AW's new hi-current 3.7 V 123's, I would like to get a 9V lamp that would allow a reasonable run time as well, question is which one?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2007)

Glen,

Your order will ship next morning. Thank you for your order again.

O yes, the Online Shop is up and running now, so go check it out.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 5, 2007)

The Lumens Factory HO-9 (320 lumens) draws 1.5 amps and delivers about 29 lumens per watt. That's probably the one you want. I plan to use one in my Wolf Eyes Raider.


----------



## Hog (Jan 5, 2007)

Glad the store is open, been checking in daily.

Now it's time to order.
Hog


----------



## cernobila (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for that Paul,.....I was kinda looking at that particular one. I believe that the P90 lamp is about 1.2 amps, is this correct?...so I presume that the HO-9 is slightly brighter, this is exactly what I am after, something between the P90 and P91....Any idea of run times of the; AW's two hi-current 3.7V 123 cells and the HO-9 lamp combination?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 5, 2007)

cernobila said:


> Thanks for that Paul,.....I was kinda looking at that particular one. I believe that the P90 lamp is about 1.2 amps, is this correct?...


Yes, 1.18A, according to the thread about current draws of popular bulbs and lamps.



cernobila said:


> so I presume that the HO-9 is slightly brighter, this is exactly what I am after, something between the P90 and P91....


It claims to rival the P91 in total output when you multiply its rated 320 lumens by 0.65 to get torch lumens (208). But it's far less floody than the P91.



> Any idea of run times of the; AW's two hi-current 3.7V 123 cells and the HO-9 lamp combination?


I'd guess that these cells are effectively 550 mAh cells at the 2C rate, so assuming these cells can drive the lamp, I'd estimate about 20 to 23 minutes.


----------



## cernobila (Jan 5, 2007)

Paul, in that case I think I will drop down one level to the SR-9. The run time for the HO-9 sounds a little too short. I feel that the SR-9 would be a good compromise between output and run time. Do you think that the SR-9 is still a bit brighter than the P90? Any idea of the run time of the SR-9?


----------



## Owen (Jan 5, 2007)

The Lumens Factory LAs that I've bought have large spots, with relatively weak spill(after using it, I'd rather the output be more evenly spread through the beam, instead of concentrated in the spot). I'm still thinking of trying out a ES-9, though. 
The HO-9's beam is like a P90 with a fuller, and much brighter spot. Mine draws 1.55A from 2 17500 or 17670 rechargeables. If you primarily want a bright spot, it's a great choice. 
I'm alot more enthusiastic about the D36 EO-9L!


----------



## pete7226 (Jan 5, 2007)

Owen, hows the EO9 (d26)compared to the P91, im running a P91 now with 2x18650 and am wondering if it the EO9 is noticeably brighter to justify the switch.


----------



## Paul5M (Jan 5, 2007)

cernobila said:


> Paul, in that case I think I will drop down one level to the SR-9. The run time for the HO-9 sounds a little too short. I feel that the SR-9 would be a good compromise between output and run time. Do you think that the SR-9 is still a bit brighter than the P90? Any idea of the run time of the SR-9?


cernobila, if you're thinking about the SR-9 + 2xRCR123, you may want to read this post first.


----------



## Glen C (Jan 5, 2007)

Cernobila, as well as reading that post have a look at the beamshots as I suggested, I have put up comparison beamshots of the of the HO4 but also the ES9 150 lumen, SR9 220 Lumen and EO9 380 Lumen all running off two of AW protected RCR123 cells, that may help in you working out brightness. I would suggest the SR9 would be the highest you would want to run on an ongoing basis (other than just spotting) so you don't have to worry about the batteries. I would still choose the HO4, especially when others use the unit but mainly for whiteness of beam, runtime and safety.


----------



## oregonshooter (Jan 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> oregonshooter,
> 
> You have stepped into the testing page of the Online Shop, the HO-4 is NOT $1.00.
> That was modified for testing purposes only.
> ...



 :lolsign: 

I was trying to stay under the radar.  j/k


----------



## Glen C (Jan 5, 2007)

Cernobila, just realised that my reply seemed short above, another reason I prefer the HO4 setup is the throw is the big difference past 40 metres or so. I am happy to do some beamshots if you want comparing your WE at different distances to the 220 lumens, have just held off as I have a EO13 coming and thought I would do them in one go.


----------



## oregonshooter (Jan 5, 2007)

GlenC,
What do you recommend as the best throw for 9V (I like the RC123x2 because I can carry primaries as backup) in a 6P head?

I'm using a G90 with RC123x2 (unprotected) and it has great throw and nice white even beam, but am always interested in more throw.

This light is for momentary operations with my sidearm so it's never on very long. Anything worth trying that would be a significant increase in throw with a smooth white beam still?

Thanks!

EDIT:
Just saw your beamshots of the G&P90 verses the EO-9 and it looks like the EO-9 blows it away. Was that on 2xRCR123 (unprotected) also?


----------



## Glen C (Jan 5, 2007)

Jim, The 380 Lumens EO9 would kill just about anything for throw from 2 X RCR123 protected cells. For momentary operation with a sidearm it would be perfect and keep another light for general use. That was on two protected AW RCR123 cells (750mah). I think if you kept it on for 2-3 minutes it would dim considerably, but for instant on throw from a 6P I doubt it could get better. You would probably want to recharge batteries every night if you were doing something like 10 x 1 minutes spots. 

When I get the EO13 I will do some longer beamshots, but the EO9 is amazing for throw from two RCR123 (if somewhat shortlived joy)


----------



## oregonshooter (Jan 5, 2007)

Awesome, I ordered 2 of them.

Newb Clarification: RCR123 = unprotected by default? or do I use URCR123? 

Is there a reason to use protected other than thermal protection if the light is used a lot? I went with unprotected because I only use it in <1min increments. 

I carry a MML2P/CR123 (which runs a URCR123 very well BTW) tube for a backup and secondary illum light. The RCR123 is strictly for throw and tactical light only.


----------



## Glen C (Jan 5, 2007)

As I understand the cells can be either protected or unprotected with that designation.I wouldn't use unprotected with that lamp as at 2A draw it is past the limits of the batteries (2C, C= .750mah, 2C = 1.5A) so this is really past the envelop. I also wouldn't lend the light to someone in case they left the light on for 5 minutes and wrecked the batteries or worse. With you using the light with unprotected I would turn it off when it started to dim, but really would try and change the order..

The side spill is much better on the EO9 which I would imagine should be good for your use.


----------



## oregonshooter (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks! I charge the cells way before they run down, so its all good.


----------



## cernobila (Jan 5, 2007)

Glen, I would be happy to get an output similar to the P90 in a 9P light. I have had a WE light with a WE D26 9V lamp run by two 18500 cells, I loved this light but gave it away as a gift to my brother in-law. I am not sure what the specs are on the WE 9V lamp but it would be great if it could work well on two of AW hi-current 123 3.7V cells.


----------



## Glen C (Jan 6, 2007)

Cernobila, I don't have a P90, but if my figuring is correct, just about any Lumens Factory would match that. The P90 is 105 lumens out the front end, LF ratings are bulb, taking 65% out the front end as the efficiency factor, anything above 150 lumens should be similar.


----------



## Owen (Jan 6, 2007)

pete7226 said:


> Owen, hows the EO9 (d26)compared to the P91, im running a P91 now with 2x18650 and am wondering if it the EO9 is noticeably brighter to justify the switch.


Pete, I couldn't say, since I don't have either one. I know that the P91 is more of a flood, while the Lumens Factory LAs concentrate more on spot, so I'd think that they'll have very different beams. 
I have a couple of the EO-9Ls with the 36mm reflector, and they have very large, bright spots. From the beamshots I've seen, they're probably more comparable to a MN20 than a P91...


----------



## leukos (Jan 6, 2007)

Owen said:


> The Lumens Factory LAs that I've bought have large spots, with relatively weak spill(after using it, I'd rather the output be more evenly spread through the beam, instead of concentrated in the spot). I'm still thinking of trying out a ES-9, though.


 
Of Lumen Factory's 9V offerings, the ES-9 looks the most interesting to me. I would guess it probably has the output of a P60 with extended runtime. If the beam is acceptable (I use a beamshaper anyways for hiking) it will be a perfect match with the soon to be released SF G3 and some 17500's. I think this setup could be an ideal outdoors light for me.


----------

